# Wine Glasses...



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 11, 2014)

I'd like to hear what members on KKF use for wine glasses (Bordeaux or Red wine). I'm sure some member drink from heirloom chalices and others dog bowls but I'm looking for a mid weight Red wine glass with a thin lip. A nice high value glass for around ~$10 or so.

I've used Reidel. Nice shape but too fragile. 
I had Eisch but seems their price has increases significantly. They're about perfect in shape and weight for me. 

Please suggest your favorites. Thanks


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2014)

M,

I've used Waterford "Marquis" for everyday stuff. They''re are a few sizes available including a big red. I think sets of 4 go for about 50.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Mar 11, 2014)

We use Reidel for everyday usage most of the time but occasionally use no stem martini glasses if we are feeling lazy, drinking the cheap stuff and want to be able to not wash by hand. I also have some Waterford "Marquis" goblets that a tenant left behind in a duplex unit I own but they were a little bulky for my liking. I think the lip may be a little bigger than you would want. That is the main reason we use the Reidel all the time. The Marquis Vintage wine glasses look like they would be worth looking at. Is that what you have Dave?


----------



## daveb (Mar 11, 2014)

I had to refresh my memory so did some speed reading on amazon. Have (had?) this one for red, a shorter flute type glass for white and flutes for bubbly. Another daily user was Schott Zweisel. Both were fairly robust but looked and felt nicer than $10 glasses.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00GV10DT0/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20.

Where's Mr. Dinky in this question? Which wine, which glass, which pate combination for sharpening a carbon blade on Gesshin stones? :cool2:


----------



## Namaxy (Mar 11, 2014)

I'll second Schott Zweisel. The particular glass we have might be a little more than $10/glass, but not by much. It's both elegant and robust.

We were given a dozen Reidel vinum Bordeaux glasses when we were married......down to about 5 now. Not a single one broke in some spectacular drunken crash....it's always trying to wash the damn things .


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 11, 2014)

Shott Zwiesel for the entertaining and classy target thick glass ones for our "let's drink these bottles tonight" times. We have a tenancy to break the good stuff. Towards the end of the last bottle. A lot. But good times are always had.

This is whyi havea couple cases on hand in storage closet. But I get them pretty cheap at the Fortessa outlet


----------



## gunnerjohn (Mar 11, 2014)

We've used the Reidel and other thin walled glasses and eventually broke all of them and replaced them with the house brand of Cost Plus World Market. Inexpensive and great feeling. You should have one of the stores in Raleigh. Go give em a feel.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 11, 2014)

Great feedback folks thanks I have the schott Port tasting glass with the knotch in the stem. I like the feel of the very much. I was wondering if Drinky was going to chime in. These sound like a good fit for my needs, they're dishwasher save too. Huge plus

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00284AKCY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Bef (Mar 11, 2014)

The Spiegelau Expert Tasting glasses received awesome reviews in two newspaper that I read a few years ago.

They are very robust, and IMO, they perform better than my current Schott Zwiesel Pure glasses. They much cheaper, too ($6 each, in Canada).


----------



## marc4pt0 (Mar 11, 2014)

Ours is the Pure collection it looks like. Love the feel of them.
But we paid a tiny fraction of what Amazon is charging.
Go Fortessa outlet!


----------



## Bill13 (Mar 11, 2014)

For everyday we use the Reidal "O" series. Over 4 years a couple have broken, but I think that's fair. I miss the stems due to the fingerprints on the bowl - but sacrifices have to be made.

For stemware I will second the Schott Zwiesel with the titanium. http://www.bestwineglass.com/pages/schott_zwiesel_wine_glasses/19.php We have the forte series and they have been durable too.


----------

